# Tort Pictures from Music Museum



## Ashley_Sheldon (Jan 15, 2014)

I just recently went to a the MIM here in Arizona close where i live . It is a Music Museum and i found a few pictures of some tortoise shells used as drums . They come from Mexico . It is called a Carapacho . It was kinda disturbing at first but then i realized that it was really just a cool sight to see especially because my life is involved in a tortoise hah ! It was actually cool to see even though I would never do that to a tort ! [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] feel free to leave your opinions on these music makers  please no mean comments , i didn't make these , they are from Mexico from a long time ago . Please excuse the people in the back.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jan 16, 2014)

That's very interesting! Hopefully it's a shell of a tortoise that passed naturally (that's what I'm going to tell myself!). Did it say what kind of tortiose?


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 16, 2014)

I also hope they not found out the tortoise's shell can become a drum after a meal.


----------



## Ashley_Sheldon (Jan 16, 2014)

Pokeymeg said:


> That's very interesting! Hopefully it's a shell of a tortoise that passed naturally (that's what I'm going to tell myself!). Did it say what kind of tortiose?



Yes hopefully it is  and no it didn't say.. but its shell is very pretty




bouaboua said:


> I also hope they not found out the tortoise's shell can become a drum after a meal.



I hope they didn't either !


----------



## enchilada (Jul 27, 2014)

that looks like a slider's shell...so dont worry too much.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 27, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> I also hope they not found out the tortoise's shell can become a drum after a meal.


lol


----------



## enchilada (Jul 27, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> I also hope they not found out the tortoise's shell can become a drum after a meal.


that seems to be the case. who doesnt like some good music after a nice dinner?


----------

